# DTD für XML-Instanz einbinden?



## Tom 18 (20. Mrz 2005)

Hallo, 

ich habe eine Document Objekt und hier meine Elemente aufgebaut und speicher es dann...nun gibt es eine DTD die schon existiert und die ich nachdem ich mein Document Objekt speicher als XML einbinden möchte in die XML-Instanz... 
ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine...könnte ihr mir helfen? 

Danke!!!


----------



## foobar (20. Mrz 2005)

Was hat das ganze mit Java zu tun? Die Einbindung der DTD hat nichts mit DOM oder JAVA zu tun.


----------



## Tom 12 (20. Mrz 2005)

Nee ich erstelle eine XML Datei automatisch mit Java...jetzt möchte ich eine DTD die es schon gibt und auch schon gespeichert ist und schon da ist in mein erstellte neue XML instanz einbinden....


----------



## Tom 18 (20. Mrz 2005)

Vielleicht verstehe ich ja auch was falsch...also nochmal kurz mein Problem

Also ich haben einen Document Objekt füge hier schön meine Elemente hinzu...und speicher es dann... dann erhalte ich meine XML... diese XML-Instanz ist ja dann wohlgeformt....also ohne DTD....jetzt möchte ich aber, dass ich irgendwie meinen Document Objekt sage dass es wenn es gespeichert wird, auf eine DTD verweist...

Wie kriege ich das hin? Danke euch!!


----------



## Tom 18 (21. Mrz 2005)

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen? 

Danke!!!


----------

